# We are new here :)



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi I'm Coley and this is Goose (Gustav)
He is 8 weeks old and I am a first time GSD owner


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

I am not sure what color he would be categorized if anyone can tell by the pictures? (Please excuse my ignorance, I promise I am trying to learn as much as I can about my little guy)


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Welcome !!

That picture of Goose makes him look as innocent as the day is long.....these GSDs sure can be actors.

Enjoy every moment of their puppyhood as I'm sure you are. So many things which you do today and during the next few months will make a huge difference in the development of Gustav....take advantage and you will be blown away at what an incredible companion Das Gansmeister becomes.

Oh....impressive....that young and his ears are up and looking great,

Cheers to the new pup,

SuperG


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

That picture made me laugh....the coy expression....the 'butter wouldn't melt in my mouth" look. Oh you are in for a lively time. He looks like a black and brown with a blanket from what I can see. Oh yeah... and them ears. ROFL 

More pictures, please.

Jelpy


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

Haha thank you guys! He sure is a sweetie. I already have him giving me paw and we are learning how to sit now! He is such a love. The potty training is funny I walk him outside and he runs and pees when I walk in the door lol. We will get there though! And his ears yes! I get that a lot haha I love them but hear that they can go down when teething so I am not getting used to them being up


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

Here is another picture of him. He looks big for 8 weeks to me but he's "only" 13.2lbs and I've seen some on here saying theirs was close to 18lbs at that age so maybe he's small? Lol


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome. He is so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Coley hi Goose :::waves:::

Pretty Goose. I'm also impressed with the ears


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Coley said:


> Here is another picture of him. He looks big for 8 weeks to me but he's "only" 13.2lbs and I've seen some on here saying theirs was close to 18lbs at that age so maybe he's small? Lol


You'll never really know until he is fully grown. Weight has been removed from most of the breed standards, as height seems to be a better way to designate within/under/over breed standard. A dog can be over or underweight, based on diet and exercise. So many people seem to worry if their dog is small, while others desire a BIG (aka oversized and outside of the breed standard) dog. Here is a reminder, to include the old weight standard, of a fully grown GSD:



> The German Shepherd Dog is a *medium-size*, slightly stretched, strong, and well muscled, with the “bone” dry and firm in the over-all construction.
> 
> 
> *Males:*
> ...


Hope that helps! Pup is cute. I'm jealous. Haha! And welcome to this wonderful website.


----------



## steve-sh (Jul 3, 2014)

hes really so cute, but now im jealous a little bit, i also have a puppy shes kinda 7 weeks old, and her ears arent up yet.and i think shes a bit fat around the stomach im not sure shes my first puppy


----------



## lawmarshall (Jun 26, 2014)

cute cute puppy


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

steve-sh said:


> hes really so cute, but now im jealous a little bit, i also have a puppy shes kinda 7 weeks old, and her ears arent up yet.and i think shes a bit fat around the stomach im not sure shes my first puppy


No worries....as long as she's healthy...she's soooooo young.


SuperG


----------



## steve-sh (Jul 3, 2014)

SuperG said:


> No worries....as long as she's healthy...she's soooooo young.
> 
> 
> SuperG


i cant help it, i worry alot 
and i raid so many things in the past 3 days about gsd and training them and stuff like that and i got more worried that what if i failed in it 

my other two dogs are great but i got them when they were 2 years old and not a gsd. golden retriever and bichon maltese


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

steve-sh said:


> i cant help it, i worry alot
> and i raid so many things in the past 3 days about gsd and training them and stuff like that and i got more worried that what if i failed in it
> 
> my other two dogs are great but i got them when they were 2 years old and not a gsd. golden retriever and bichon maltese


Having a healthy respect for failing, as you mentioned....will guide you brightly.

Keep doing all the reading and education...it's only the right thing to do.


SuperG


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

counter said:


> You'll never really know until he is fully grown. Weight has been removed from most of the breed standards, as height seems to be a better way to designate within/under/over breed standard. A dog can be over or underweight, based on diet and exercise. So many people seem to worry if their dog is small, while others desire a BIG (aka oversized and outside of the breed standard) dog. Here is a reminder, to include the old weight standard, of a fully grown GSD:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps! Pup is cute. I'm jealous. Haha! And welcome to this wonderful website.


It's funny you mention height because his legs are so long! We laugh when he tries going up and down stairs because it's like he's on stilts lol. With this breed it's funny too because most people never want their puppy to grow up but I really am excited to see him as an adult too


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

steve-sh said:


> i cant help it, i worry alot
> and i raid so many things in the past 3 days about gsd and training them and stuff like that and i got more worried that what if i failed in it
> 
> my other two dogs are great but i got them when they were 2 years old and not a gsd. golden retriever and bichon maltese


I have a blue Merle Aussie and a morkie. I do worry about the morkie because I've heard about GSD and probably any bigger dog "killing" their best friend on accident  I am home full time so I am hoping I never have to experience that!


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

More Gustav pics:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Coley said:


> Haha thank you guys! He sure is a sweetie. I already have him giving me paw ...


 
:spittingcoffee:


jelpy


----------



## steve-sh (Jul 3, 2014)

Coley said:


> I have a blue Merle Aussie and a morkie. I do worry about the morkie because I've heard about GSD and probably any bigger dog "killing" their best friend on accident  I am home full time so I am hoping I never have to experience that!


and thats the fear i live with.
like ive read that he doesnt know how much his bite is strong or that he maybe so happy to jump on u, or about u being the pack leader or he will be incharge ....

best of luck


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

Just took him out to use bathroom and caught this gem lol


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

Jelpy said:


> :spittingcoffee:
> 
> 
> jelpy


:smirk:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Coley said:


> Just took him out to use bathroom and caught this gem lol



Oh Gods! He is just WORKING that innocent look! You better stay on your toes.

Jelpy


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG!!!!! look at his face in that last picture, what an angel, lol. of course that's before he chews your hands off!!! adorable puppy and you merle aussie is gorgeous.


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

I know! and HAHAHAHA @ chewing my hand off! I almost lost a finger today! He was so excited when I rewarded him for going potty outside that he chomped on my finger ? lol


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Jelpy said:


> Oh Gods! He is just WORKING that innocent look! You better stay on your toes.
> 
> Jelpy


My pup looked that innocent, now my wife calls him monster! 




.


----------



## spiascik (Jun 22, 2014)

What a beautiful pup!!  Oh I mean handsome!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Love that face!!!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

He's adorable. Love the innocent look. (we ALL know better!)  Where in NY are you?


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I love those eyes....... Welcome to the site and please show us pictures of Goose as he grows.......by the way, that's a cool name.....


----------



## Teroo&Fergus (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh my word - I am helpless before such cuteness! He's a love. Good luck!! He's got quite the not-so-innocent expression...


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

CindyMDBecker said:


> He's adorable. Love the innocent look. (we ALL know better!)  Where in NY are you?


We are in the Albany area!


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

Okie2 said:


> I love those eyes....... Welcome to the site and please show us pictures of Goose as he grows.......by the way, that's a cool name.....


Thanks 

He turned 16 weeks old today! Here is a pic I took earlier this morning of him


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

*16 week update*

Hi there. Gustav turned 16 weeks old today. He's currently 43lbs and such an overall great companion. He is a big love since day 1 and hasn't changed a bit :wub:








The last pic was taken today


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and what a handsome guy he is. He's a big boy can't wait to watch him grow


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I know this is an older thread, but I wouldn't worry to much about him hurting your smaller dog, my full grown GSD's best friend is an undersized cat, and they play rough! He will learn how rough he can and can't be!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

blueangele said:


> I know this is an older thread, but I wouldn't worry to much about him hurting your smaller dog, my full grown GSD's best friend is an undersized cat, and they play rough! He will learn how rough he can and can't be!


Yeah he is learning to play nice with my morkie lol. I think they're going to be just fine  thanks for letting me know though!


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

That guy is really cute...but, he has the devil in his eyes, you're in for a ride!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Coley said:


> Hi there. Gustav turned 16 weeks old today. He's currently 43lbs and such an overall great companion. He is a big love since day 1 and hasn't changed a bit :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! hes grown ? what a beautiful gsd


----------

